
Flooded corn fields leave crops suffering from relentless Ohio rains - ohiovr
https://www.mansfieldnewsjournal.com/story/news/2019/06/22/flooded-corn-fields-leave-crops-suffering-relentless-ohio-rains/1484353001/
======
tomohawk
Farmers have been really walloped this year. The flooding on the Mississippi
really disrupted trade for them.

[https://www.mprnews.org/story/2019/05/18/flooding-
disrupts-b...](https://www.mprnews.org/story/2019/05/18/flooding-disrupts-
barge-traffic-on-mississippi-river)

------
ohiovr
I visit Delaware Ohio from Marion about once a week and all along the way are
fields left fallow. Corn should be higher than it is now when the old saying
says knee high by July it probably won't be quite that tall. That saying
hasn't really been true for years as by July modern corn crops are usually
waist high or even higher.

~~~
bradd
Yep. "Knee high by the 4th of July." I heard that when I was a kid in
Nebraska; Things were good when that was true. Miss that life. It was so quiet
some nights. You could hear the corn grow. Don't know for sure about that. But
I do know when the equipment shut down in the evening you could hear two
people talking clear across a field as clearly as if they were right next to
you. I suppose that is still true on a farm.

